# What number of abnormal embryos to expect?



## Sare (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi Crystal

Thanks so much for doing this forum. 

I wonder if there are any stats on how many abnormal embryos someone of my age (just turned 41 but my frozen embryos were made when I was 40) could expect. 

I know that everyone creates abnormal embryos - even young women ttc naturally. And i know that I am creating quite a few! I just want some hope that in our remaining four frozen blasts there is likely to be one normal embryo. 

We have had two stimulated cycles, and one frozen. We are about to go for our second frozen transfer. 

First cycle we got three blastocysts (from 15 eggs). We had one pregnancy from that batch (one BFN and one where the thawed egg died just before transfer) - but after seeing a heartbeat - had a miscarriage late in first trimester. Our baby had trisomy 15. 

Second stim cycle we got five blastocysts from 9 eggs (which everyone says is great for my age - and I hope has some implication for embryo quality). First transfer (of one top grade blasto) I got pregnant but very early miscarriage (although it lingered and lingered - not progressing -  for weeks - my FS - who is a recurrent miscarriage specialist - says that my body seems to be ineffective at discerning between normal and abnormal embryos)

I realise the normal/abnormal embryo ratio must vary from couple to couple. My DH has had sperm fragmentation test and came out fine. 

Thanks

Sare


----------



## CrystalW (Jul 25, 2007)

Sare said:


> Hi Crystal
> 
> Thanks so much for doing this forum.
> 
> ...


Hello Sare,

I wish i could give you a good answer. Studies suggest hugely variable results between about 50-100% of embryos being abnormal in any batch for anyone. The problem is that studies tend to be done on donated embryos which are the ones left after a ET has been done and they are not suitable for freezing so it could be a biased group.

Many ladies over forty would not have enough embryos to go for blastocyst culture so that is certianly favourable.

Best wishes


----------

